# Problem installing FRR



## Brancho (May 13, 2019)

I installed FRRouting and I had this problem beeing in the directory /frr :
 when I issued gmake, following the paper of frrouting
when I issued "make" command I got:

/bin/sh: python: not found

Can anybody help me?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2019)

net/frr5, net/frr6 or net/frr7

Handbook: 4.4. Using pkg for Binary Package Management


----------

